# salter



## webbsnowremoval (Jan 14, 2013)

Witch would be better a pull behind or a hitch mount. need something that will make rust to the minimum on my atv.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I posted on your other thread 
I would get one that mounted to the ATV pull behind be a pain backing up

I put one on my ATV field tested works well I took 12''wide rubber and wrap around spreader So Icemelt goes down on the walk instead going in the grass or on my ATV

And if wash your ATV after everytime you use it should keep it from rusting


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

Mounted def real pita backing up


----------

